

What do you wear to work? - jedanbik

What do you wear to work? Do you wear shorts? A shirt with a collar? Sandals? Dress shoes?
======
jedanbik
I basically wear something with a collar and close-toed shoes and pants.

------
beigeotter
Shoes, Jeans, Startup T-shirt. All day, every day. Also, always in a ponytail.

